# VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello All!
My dad is in the market for a new ride. Heres a little info about him. 
1) He hates cars. He thinks its the worst thing money can buy.
2) He owns a Steel company
3) He should be driving a 745iL but hes drivin an Expedition.
My dad drives from Columbus to Indianopolis every week and when my parents go out they use his car as its a company car so they rack the miles on it. My mom has a 5 series 2003 with under 15k on the clock.
The expedtion is an 04 and hit 120k on the clock and is getting really rough to drive and is a huge gas hog. I am trying to convience my dad to get a Touareg pkg 5 over an MDX which he loves so very much. (He bought an 05/06 MDX for our house in FL).
I have owned 3 VWs (Jetta, R32 and now an MKV GTI), My Bro has a Jetta and my Mom a BMW. So we have had good luck with german cars. Another plus atleast for me lol is in 2 years when this new car hit 100k he will sell it to me super cheap. And ofcourse I want the treg.
What are some selling points I can tell my dad that makes VW > Acura. We test drove both and he cant tell a difference nor would he care to notice. His big selling point is Gas MPG so im guessing the V8 FSI is out







.
Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_... I am trying to convience my dad to get a Touareg pkg 5 over an MDX which he loves so very much. ...

don't.
if he does not see the difference, there is no point in getting the T.
there are a lot more annoying things in the T compared to the MDX.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Supplicium)*

Acuras are great cars for reliability and economy, but man before 2007 they were really ugly. The \ has however gotten better this year, but they look more like a mini van than a SUV. The Touareg is a great car on the highway (super smooth, safe, quiet and handles well at high speed) Can the same be said about the MDX?


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Supplicium)*

Try the V10 for long term durability and fuel economy of the diesel. Of course the V10 would really be for you.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Supplicium)*

Can't really argue with his logic. If he likes the MDX you might ask
him to test drive a honda Odyssey. My wife has one and she loves it.








I think it has the same engine and drivetrain as the MDX. That little
6 cyl is really peppy!







And the MPG is even slighlty better than the MDX http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh yeah, the Odyssey is also lighter on the pocket book than the MDX or Touareg.


----------



## fallingup (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Richard1)*

Hmm...I don't think the Money is the issue, so the "No Personality" Honda is out. The MDX is designed to be on the highway, no offroading...with limited towing functions. The japanese always build great quality cars with a lot less quirks than the germans, but they all lack personality these days. When I test drove the GX470, it just lacked pizazz. The Touareg fit the bill perfectly. I would try and steer him toward the V10 TDI...especially since he'll rack the miles and the availability of Diesel in the midwest. Good Luck!
=Ray
PS I took my 70 year old dad with me when I bought mine...we drove the X5, 4-Runner, GX470, and the T-reg...he kept comparing everything to the T-reg after riding in it.


----------



## shgolden (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Supplicium)*

If you expect to keep your inheritance, I would not recommend a Toureg over an MDX.


----------



## NewV10 (Aug 16, 2006)

I would definitely recommend the V10 tdi also, but it costs a bit more then a mdx, lol. Gas mpg is amazing, it has more power then almost all suv on the road, and it is extremely comfortable to drive especially highway miles...


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

This V10 TDI you all talk about is the new one or the 04?
Either way each car is a great and would be a nice 2nd car to have in 2 years.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Acuras are great cars for reliability and economy, but man before 2007 they were really ugly. The \ has however gotten better this year, but they look more like a mini van than a SUV. The Touareg is a great car on the highway (super smooth, safe, quiet and handles well at high speed) Can the same be said about the MDX?



_Quote, originally posted by *Richard1* »_Can't really argue with his logic. If he likes the MDX you might ask
him to test drive a honda Odyssey. My wife has one and she loves it.








I think it has the same engine and drivetrain as the MDX. 


No offense guys, but you need to polish up on your MDX info. Acura is releasing a brand new model for 2007 that is not based on the Odyssey and one that sports a 300HP V6, techno gadgets up the wazoo and handling that's been reported to be top notch. 
It still looks a bit ungainly, but given the price, features and past reliability, Acura is going to sell a ton of them. (Tahoe's picture above is an Edmunds 'spy' photo...)












_Modified by mml7 at 2:59 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Supplicium)*

High-quality German engineering with features that will blow your mind (The touareg) vs. Honda technology.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Supplicium)*

The Touareg is definitely a car-lovers SUV, not a car-haters SUV.
I just don't think somebody who loves an expedition would appreciate the Treg, much less lwant to ive with the minor anoyances he might have to put up with to have a truck as sophisticated as the Treg.


----------



## ChicagoVeeDubs (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (PCpassat06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PCpassat06* »_High-quality German engineering with features that will blow your mind (The touareg) vs. Honda technology.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Supplicium)*

What about the Audi Q7? Have you considered that?


----------



## Flymia (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (kirklake13)*

Well if he likes to drive a truck than the Touareg is a real truck, the MDX is not. Touareg handles like a car on the highway which is great but can do alot of things a large truck can do like tow 7,700lbs and go off roading just as good as any other SUV out there. I would not buy an MDX why not buy a TL or a Sport Sedan if your going that way. I say if you buy a SUV buy one that is an acutual SUV one that can tow things and go off road. 
Ever think about Jeep? 
There are no SUVs on the road better than the V10TDI Touareg IMO.


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (ChicagoVeeDubs)*


_Quote »_, originally posted by PCpassat06 » 
High-quality German engineering with features that will blow your mind (The touareg) vs. Honda technology. 



ChicagoVeeDubs said:


>






ChicagoVeeDubs said:


> Yeah, I thought that statement odd myself! The Touareg is certainly prettier than the MDX but I wouldn't challenge the MDX with a Touareg, that's for sure! Quality German engineering? VW has that?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Supplicium)*

120K in two years?
"His big selling point is Gas MPG ..."
He should get himself a prius. Ok, how about an accord hybrid?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (pfb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfb2* »_I just don't think somebody who loves an expedition would appreciate the Treg, much less lwant to ive with the minor anoyances he might have to put up with to have a truck as sophisticated as the Treg.
I don't agree with that statement in that I traded a Lincoln Navigator in on my 04 V6. Yes I don't have near the HP the Nav had or even close to the room, but I am damn happy to go two weeks on a tank of gas as apposed to filling the Lincoln up every week. Even with less hp I think the Treg moves faster then the Nav I had and can certainly climb canyon roads better with out loosin steam like the Nav did. I attribute that though to the 6spd auto and Tip. I miss the room in my Lincoln but not the mpg!!


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

1) I never said he loves his expedition. He just doesnt care what he drives.
2) Like I said he should be driving a 745 but he thinks thats a bad image "showing off" So that why we havent considered the Q7.
3) He needs a SUV as he transports alot of crap.
4) Its between the Treg and the MDX we narrowed it down to that. His major selling point is MPG and between the 2 MDX wins. All I am asking for is what the treg has or does better than the MDX.
Thanks for all your opinions.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_This V10 TDI you all talk about is the new one or the 04?
Either way each car is a great and would be a nice 2nd car to have in 2 years.

2007 is available
















this is NOT an 07 picture, but since the MDX has a pic seemed good to post a Treg one as well


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_120K in two years?
"His big selling point is Gas MPG ..."
He should get himself a prius. Ok, how about an accord hybrid?

No! He should get a TDI








_average_ on an in-line 4 TDI MPG 50+


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_1) All I am asking for is what the treg has or does better than the MDX.
Thanks for all your opinions.

Just have him buy the MDX. It does more for less and is FAR MORE reliable. So MDX wins . . . unless it's a V10 TDI Touareg. I would take that over almost anything. They cost (for who knows why) $70k but you wouldn't know it by looking at it since it's the body of a $35k to $40k SUV with a really cool engine and lots of options that are on the INSIDE or otherwise concealed. His secret of being loaded will be safe except for the few of us who know about the TDI. NOTE: I'm not making fun of that concept . . . I came close to buying a Mercedes several times but thought I would feel strange in the Sam's Club and Wal-Mart parking lot.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Glenn in Den)*

they cost 70k + with all the packages . . . they START at 59k and up


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

People who hate cars are perfect candidates for the Acura. I am not saying it is a bad vehicle, but it is perfect for those that don't care about what they drive, yet want something that looks reasonable, and is reliable. I would never consider one myself, as I love my Touareg, but I am a total car nut. I can put up with some annoyances in exchange for a better vehicle, that has superior features/engineering. The new Acura gets even more close to a "minivan" look, but those that would drive it probably like that sort of thing anyway. I am sure it's still based on a car platform, so it will get better mileage, which is what he wants anyway. It's a safe bet for a "car hater", steer him that direction.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes....if he is not a car nut this vehicle is not for him. It does have it's service issues and quarks at times.
Though driving home yesterday I said to myself again......"I love driving this vehicle !" That is not the first time I have said that to myself.
And I have owned many different vehicles....performance car and otherwise.
This baby is one smooth rider on long haul trips. Just love it. Mpg sucks on the V8, but everything else makes up for that.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (Tregger)*

ignorance is a bliss. you guys should read up on the new MDX before you claim the VW has superior features. 
to name a few MDX features.
-proactive de fogging system for the glass(you windows will never fog up)
-Navigation with Voice Command, Rear View Camera, Real-Time Traffic reports, zagat surveys, etc etc etc. best navigation system on the market currently.
-tri-zone gps linked climate control(knows the position of the sun and will adjust the temp to compensate for it in order to maintain cabin temp in the car. for example, if the sun is beaming on the passenger side of the car...depending on how hot it is...the air on that side will blow a degree or 2 or 5 or whatever need be cooler).
-heated rear seats.
-automatic open/close tail gate
-Sport/Comfort button for the active suspension. in comfort mode you barly feel the bumps and pot holes down 11th ave. in sport mode, it will hand the T-Reg its arse on a silver platter in terms of handling.
-LED tails, HID headlights with light leveling
-handsfree bluetooth compatibility which can link up to 6 phones, store your phone books from each cell phone. 
-you you unlock the car with one of 2 key fobs, the seats, sideview mirrors, steering wheel, radio/xm presets & navigation presets, & climate presets all adjust to the drivers settings who unlocked the car. 
-SH-AWD, which is superior to the awd found on the t-reg. the VSA is also linked to the AWD, so instead of activating brakes to correct the car when it understeers or oversteers, it sends the info to the SH-AWD system which will then send power to the wheels that need it to correct the understeer or oversteer. 

thats just some of the features, the list goes on. to claim the t-reg is superior in feature content is ignorant at best.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*

If you are just comparing the vehicles for on-road capability it is clear that the Acura electronics and features are plentiful and robust.
To me the main differentiator is that the Touareg is also a serious off-road vehicle. This is most likely not an issue for many buyers but it was for me. The knowledge that I cn take this truck places I can not with other non off-road capable SUV's was a big part of my purchase decision. For this reason I think it is not appropriate to put the vehicles in the same class.
Because of the Tregs off-road capability there is allot of extra weight, cost and complexity designed into the truck that the Acura is not burdened with.
There are many other items you can compare and argue about but on this point there is no comparison.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

For serious off-roading the Acura will be seeing VW taillights....bye, bye Acura.
On road the Acura is a nice car/suv....but the new front end looks like one of my kids transformer toys....yikes !


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Tregger)*

Not saying anything but my uncle who works for Acura said that Acura should have really thought through alot more of the fit and finish in the new MDX instead of throwing pieces of Honda design and Suzuki style together to try to keep up with the competition.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif He says go with the Touareg, and I agree haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Not saying anything but my uncle who works for Acura said that Acura should have really thought through alot more of the fit and finish in the new MDX instead of throwing pieces of Honda design and Suzuki style together to try to keep up with the competition.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif He says go with the Touareg, and I agree haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

sorry, but i must disagree. either your uncle is blinded by fanboyism, or you are fibbing. the fit & finish is top notch in the new MDX, and this truck surpasses the competition in ride quality, handling & feature content. as far as off-road capability, i cant argue there, the T-Reg is a better truck.


----------



## fallingup (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd have to disagree with your comment about the ride compliance too...the T-reg with the air suspension is about as compliant as anything out there. I had the SH system on my prelude...didn't do a whole lot there either...maybe on the track, but not on everyday comutes.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*

All of this is pretty subjective to the person who ultimately buys the vehicle. What is great to one, is awful to another. Personally, I could never own an MDX (or any Acura product), It's just not my kind of vehicle. It is probably one of the nicest minivan based SUV's, but that is all it is to me. I don't like how it looks, so I could care less how well it might perform. That does not make it a bad vehicle of course, just nothing I could consider owning. For many people though, it is a fine match to what they need.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_....It is probably one of the nicest minivan based SUV's, but that is all it is to me. I don't like how it looks, so I could care less how well it might perform....

It's no longer minivan based. I agree with the looks comment though...definitely can't hold a candle to the Treg.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
sorry, but i must disagree. either your uncle is blinded by fanboyism, or you are fibbing. the fit & finish is top notch in the new MDX, and this truck surpasses the competition in ride quality, handling & feature content. as far as off-road capability, i cant argue there, the T-Reg is a better truck.


Call up Springfield Acura in NJ, they had their 1st MDX flaw 2 days ago, owner was driving at 60mph on the garden state parkway and the lights started flickering on and off,then the nav gave out and car completly shut down, its sitting at the dealer right now, still unable to find out whats wrong...wont turn over at all....boooooo MDX http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...yaaaay Touareg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but besides the fact that maybe its just a 1st year bug, the truck is honestly BUTT UGLY


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: VW Touareg Vs Acura MDX (Supplicium)*








Touaregs will smoke MDX


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_

Call up Springfield Acura in NJ, they had their 1st MDX flaw 2 days ago, owner was driving at 60mph on the garden state parkway and the lights started flickering on and off,then the nav gave out and car completly shut down, its sitting at the dealer right now, still unable to find out whats wrong...wont turn over at all....boooooo MDX http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...yaaaay Touareg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but besides the fact that maybe its just a 1st year bug, the truck is honestly BUTT UGLY









so one lemon means the MDX in its entirety is trash? if you go back to the archived posts, you can find dozens of problems owners encountered with the t-reg. in any event, i dont need to call any Acura Store. my office is in one.








im not a huge fan of SUV's in general, but i give credit where credit is due. personally...although i would not buy either SUV. i like both the t-reg & the MDX(MDX better). my next daily will be an SUV for the practicality and for towing purposes, but it wont be a VW or an Acura. i'm getting a Cayenne S which has way more in common with the T-Reg then the MDX.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

If your dad gets the MDX:
He will not be a chick magnet
The aliens who come down to earth to see the fine German engineering of our Eggs will not come...with their Gremlin friends
Last but not least...he will drive without a SOUL!
CY
Cy


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
so one lemon means the MDX in its entirety is trash? if you go back to the archived posts, you can find dozens of problems owners encountered with the t-reg. in any event, i dont need to call any Acura Store. my office is in one.








im not a huge fan of SUV's in general, but i give credit where credit is due. personally...although i would not buy either SUV. i like both the t-reg & the MDX(MDX better). my next daily will be an SUV for the practicality and for towing purposes, but it wont be a VW or an Acura. i'm getting a Cayenne S which has way more in common with the T-Reg then the MDX. 


Sorry to hear your working for Acura, when you get a chance tell the guys to try and match the white pearl TL's and TSX's bumpers better and get some better navigation systems...my friends TSX has had 4 nav's replaced in the last 7 months...sorry man but Acura isn't doing to well...get out while ya can, I'll get ya a job at my uncles Porsche dealer...ray catena http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and good choice on the Cayenne, its a beautiful truck..however the new facelifted 07' kinda looks odd


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_

Sorry to hear your working for Acura, when you get a chance tell the guys to try and match the white pearl TL's and TSX's bumpers better and get some better navigation systems...my friends TSX has had 4 nav's replaced in the last 7 months...sorry man but Acura isn't doing to well...get out while ya can, I'll get ya a job at my uncles Porsche dealer...ray catena http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and good choice on the Cayenne, its a beautiful truck..however the new facelifted 07' kinda looks odd


no need to be sorry. Acura is a great brand. the bumpers match just fine and the navigation systems are not only among the most user friendly, but are also the best in the business. Navigation with voice command/touch screen & a toggle, Real-Time traffic reports, zagat reviews, an arse load of other things & a reverse Camera on most of their cars now. as for your friend, that's a first for me. i worked for a large auto group which had many dealerships(an Acura store being one of them). my office was in the Acura store. now i work for another large auto group which also has many dealerships(including an Acura, and again my office is in the Acura store). I've never seen an Acura navigation unit malfunction. the MDX & TL do very well. the new 07 MDX is back ordered currently, and the new facelifted '07 TL & TL Type-S are also back ordered at this Acura store. the rest of their line-up doesn't sell in any record #'s, but in this particular store, the RDX does very well also. 


_Modified by a2a4raddo at 10:01 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_
my friends TSX has had 4 nav's replaced in the last 7 months...sorry man but Acura isn't doing to well

That is one I haven't heard before. I have two friends with identical red/tan TSX's. One is a 2004 one a 2005. The 2004(a first year car) had a couple of dash creaks/groans, but otherwise has run flawlessly. The 2005 has had no issues at all. Neither one has had any trouble with their Nav system. I would say Acura is leaps and bounds ahead of VW on quality/defects.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (chickdr)*

My wife is interested in getting a MDX as well. Great vehicle, very reliable. My friend has one and loves it.
Also, my brother-in-law has a TL that he literally beats the snot out of and it has held up great. he drives alot for work and just pushes it........definitely the opposite of me and how I treat my cars.
But its proof that these Acuras are pretty well made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

